# Critique my mare please?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I probably wouldn't do too much jumping what with those front legs. Plus, her shoulder is quite upright which, if I remember correctly, isn't what you'd want in a jumper.

I personally think she'd made a stunning dressage horse, but that all depends on how she moves. She's a beautiful girl though.


----------



## sam777 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've just researched having an upright shoulder, and I've received mixed views.
Some sources state that upright shoulders are desirable in a jumper as most elite show jumpers have this, and then others say that it is bad as they can't tuck up as neat over fences :///
I've also had people point out that Sir Hickstead was over at the knee, but he was also a successful jumper, and then others are stating that jumping an OATK horse is risky. I'm not going over anything 2 and a half foot so do you think this would be okay? She really does seem to enjoy her jumping and she is pretty tidy over 1 foot so far, and it seems a shame to let her enjoyment go to waste.
And as for dressage, she moves well, can be a bit hollow through trot but she is improving and coming into a round outline.
anything else you could suggest?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see her as being over at the knee very much. That amount is pretty common for Thbds. Her shoulder may be upright, but the angle of the shoulder to humerus bone is nice and open, which is good for a jumper.

However, what screams out to me is her hooves! the angle of her back feet is very flat and her heels are very underrun. the angle of her coronet band is way too steep.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I think she's very pretty, but her hooves also scare me. It looks like she's almost got no heel at all. It can't be comfortable and I'd worry about soundness in the future if the angle isn't corrected.

But nevertheless, she's gorgeous, and you're welcome to send her to my paddock in Australia


----------



## sam777 (Dec 19, 2012)

My farrier normally leaves her heel on when she is trimmed and they aren't at such a dramatic angle anymore. As you can see, she is unshod in this picture (We had had her for approx a week when this was taken, hence how tidy she looks, she was bought from a field from some farmer who had her for breeding purposes, this was the day she had a trim up), but is shod now on all fours, and this has lessened the wear on her hooves as her horn is pretty soft.
But to jump or not to jump?


----------



## sam777 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh oh oh, we don't plan on showing her in conformation classes because of her knees and I'm not really into that anyway, but she has a prophet's thumb mark on the left side of her neck. Would this go against a horse in a conformation class?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she needs some good farrier work hind and front. OATK , lower jumps should be okay , not the speed jumping . mainly get rid of those long toes and her legs should improve some. she could probably do okay in lower level dressage . Have fun. Just watch her, and if she starts acting sore, stop .


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh stop worrying about her knees. she has good knees for jumping (a tiny bit over). Be more concerned about her hocks being a bit round than her knees being a bit over. 

She is really quite nice. Gaskins are light and hind leg bone is light (hello Arab ancestors). I wish her peak of croup was a bit further forward and a bit smoother.. 

This is one I would like to see after she is ridden and become more adult.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I actually, quite like this girl. She has a pleasing head with nice tippy ears and a kind eye. I would like to see a little larger nostril however. Allows for easier breathing, when at work. Her neck is very slightly ewed, but that will improve with work. Her shoulder isn't too awfully bad and while I'd love to see a little straighter front leg, she isn't terribly over at the knee.
All that said, I don't like her rear. While I know it is slightly away from the camera, it seems shallow, compared to the rest of her body. She also appears to be a bit straight in the rear with no muscle/gaskin development. 
Obviously she needs some hoof care but I don't really find her pasterns too long.
Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I just noticed she is 8.. she won't mature.. she looks quite young. This will improve with solid work.


----------

